# Fishing Bridges question



## Bamafisherbee (Nov 20, 2008)

I use to go down to the old fishing bridge on the Pensacola side of the bay, the one where you paid to fish and didn't need a license. I know it was damaged during the storm and closed?. I read some where that they were going to build a new bridge going fromP'cola to Gulf Breeze and turn the old one into a fishing bridge but can't seem to find anything on it right now. Is that still in the works? Also is there anywhere to bay fish for a fee that you do not have to purchase a licenses? Thanks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no place currently to fish in the bay without a liscense if you are not a florida resident.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

konz is right the only place around here an out of state resident can fish without a license is the beach pier.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bamafisherbee (11/20/2008)* I read some where that they were going to build a new bridge going fromP'cola to Gulf Breeze and turn the old one into a fishing bridge but can't seem to find anything on it right now. Is that still in the works? Thanks.


Yes ,but that might not happen for 10 years or never.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Bamafisherbee (11/20/2008)* I read some where that they were going to build a new bridge going fromP'cola to Gulf Breeze and turn the old one into a fishing bridge but can't seem to find anything on it right now. Is that still in the works? Thanks.
> ...


If it takes as long as I-110 it'll never get done!


----------



## kingfisher222 (Dec 28, 2007)

What about the south end of Palafox Drive where you can fish off the seawall? 



I drove by the place where they're putting in the new fishing pier by the Bay Bridge, and they were steady working. Does anybody know when that's gonna be finished?


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

When are you planning on coming down and how long of a stay?



> *Bamafisherbee (11/20/2008)*I use to go down to the old fishing bridge on the Pensacola side of the bay, the one where you paid to fish and didn't need a license. I know it was damaged during the storm and closed?. I read some where that they were going to build a new bridge going fromP'cola to Gulf Breeze and turn the old one into a fishing bridge but can't seem to find anything on it right now. Is that still in the works? Also is there anywhere to bay fish for a fee that you do not have to purchase a licenses? Thanks.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *kingfisher222 (11/24/2008)*What about the south end of Palafox Drive where you can fish off the seawall?


He would need a non-resident fishing license there.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

You could always get a three day lisence and just fish the Bob Sikes Bridge.


----------



## Bamafisherbee (Nov 20, 2008)

Was mostly asking for a co-worker that use to go down there and fish also. I am not sure how well he knows area to find the places that require a trip license to fish. I decided after my last trip down (to the Long Bridge area) that it was not worth the expense of driving down cause either I went at a bad time (fish not biting) or just didn't know where to fish cause I usually came back with a few of those grumping fish. I might go again in the future. Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

what the hell is a grumping fish?!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think he is refering to pigfish


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I once saw a grumpping fisherman....hehehehe.


----------

